# Not a bad start for me....



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Went out on Sat morning and did alittle fishing. Picked up a couple 3 pounders and a 4 pounder(channels). Looking forward to getting out and into some shovelheads now.  When is the best time to try for the biggins?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

your chances of catching shovelheads will be better in may and june,when the water warms up some.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks Misfit I have made a promise to my self that I will get out and fish this year! I am going to attempt to catch 1 of everything that is available near me. Just the basics. Cats (channels and shovels),crappies(black and white) gills(redears and sunfish),Saugeye,Carp, Bass(smallies,rocks and bucketmouths). I have a few places that have some shovelheads in them on the river if anyone ever wants to get out.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice things r starting to pick up cant wait


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

meeeooowww.. if we fished together, you would have score a whoppin' negative 4 dooood.. thats according to my scale, Bob's scale is a litlle striffer than that, i say 3 a piece..


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Big Chessie, I got a spot up here on big Ten Mile that we took shovels in the 50 lb. class last Sept. If you want to hook up let me know. Herk


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Herk Do I need a Pa NRL or will my Ohio work? If I need the OOS, just let me know how much and plan on me coming on over sometime. Thanks


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Big Chessie, Ya got to have a PA. NRL but its worth it. Last year we had nights where we caught ten or more shovels and some pretty nice channels too. [ 10-15lb.'s] The shad start moving up Ten Mile around the last week of Aug. and the cats come right with them. The action gets pretty fast and furious on some nights. The bigger fish seem to come later in the fall. I fished untile the middle oh Nov. and was still getting fish. I'am going to give it an early start this year. Some of the locals say they get them as early as mid May so I'am going to give it a shot. I'll keep ya posted Herk


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Just let me know dude and I'm in!!


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Big Chessie, Did you ever fish Ray's Land? I was thinking about giving it a shot as soon as the weather gets a little better. If things pick up around here I'll give ya a yell. The crappie should be getting pretty close to turning on in Ten Mile, If you want to give it a go Let me know. They only stay in there for about a month and then thier gone,[back to the main river] I have a boat, If you don't want to trailer your's. Herk


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Dude I am going to go wherever I gotta go and do whatever I gotta do to get on fish this year. lol If I can drive 3 hours to get a shot at ducks and only kill 1 or 2, I'm not gonna mind driving to get on some fish. lol Just send me the wheres and whens. If you want here is my email [email protected]


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Big chessie, As soon as something starts I'll give ya a yell Herk


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

You could have came duck hunting with me and shot alot more the 1-2.We could have melted the barrels together.


Insane---out


----------

